# Petrus/APB Progression



## PyrbatNeoxi (Mar 22, 2022)

__





Rubik's Cube Solution - Petrus Method






lar5.com












APB


APB efficiently and ergonomically combines EO plus blockbuilding after a 2x2x3 is built. The first step is to solve the 2x2x3. After the 2x2x3 is built, create one of the F2L pairs. Then use an algorithm to orient all edges while inserting this pair. Finally, the last three pieces of the F2L are




sites.google.com





been a few years since i've taken speedcubing seriously, but i've gotten back into it for various reasons

instead of posting just times, i'll update this thread based on things i've learned, since that's more important

for a current benchmark (03-22):

Pure Petrus Session PB ao100: 15.20
Petrus w/ APB Session PB ao100: 18.55
Full PLL, most COLL, intuitive EOF2L, some Pair Solved EOPair

==========

2022-03-22: learning EOPair, starting with Pair Solved (8/10), most recent ao100: 21.06

current goal: learn more EOPair cases


----------



## PyrbatNeoxi (Mar 29, 2022)

i want to reserve a second post in case i accidentally hit a forum post limit, but i don't want to bump the thread for no reason, so i'll add that i plan to post all useful resources i run into in this thread for the sake of documenting resources useful for APB/Petrus that might not be specific to either

barcode's FB vid and numbers's alg learning vid come to mind but i'll post those when i get to them


----------

